# Middle straits lake?



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

I recently moved and now have access to this lake......anyone fish It?....if so are there any good Pike I want to spear this year thanks all 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

I seen a monster pike my dads buddy got out there last year. Its the lake that has three lakes right?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seadated (Jul 15, 2011)

I've never fished middle but i do fish upper quite a bit and that lake does have big pike. I would think that middle also has big pike. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yea its the same lake I was thinking

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

BrikTan said:


> I recently moved and now have access to this lake......anyone fish It?....if so are there any good Pike I want to spear this year thanks all
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



I don't now but I would like to :help: you find out??????


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I have caught pike out of all three lakes, but nothing really big.. I have caught some big Crappies out of them though..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> I don't now but I would like to :help: you find out??????


I will definately have a spearing shack out there and your more than welcome to come along I'd rather go with someone than to be solo

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

If you guys want to pike fish for a day, I have a lake that puts out #s and size.. The only problem is that its a hike to get to the ice!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

I'll second the big Crappies!!! If you set up the spearin shack, I'll stop in and say hello!!! And some real nice pike, soft and hard water!


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

RippinLipp said:


> If you guys want to pike fish for a day, I have a lake that puts out #s and size.. The only problem is that its a hike to get to the ice!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am willing to hike let's get together this winter

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

RippinLipp said:


> If you guys want to pike fish for a day, I have a lake that puts out #s and size.. The only problem is that its a hike to get to the ice!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm in get a hold of me.... when its time....


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Ill contact you guys..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

RippinLipp said:


> Ill contact you guys..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Would ya mind contacting me too?! I dont mind a hike of anykind...and I make a good pack mule


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

The Straits lakes can produce great panfish and pike. I'm sure you'll be on them in no time!

It's great to hear of a fellow spearer as well. Make sure you post pics!!!





blood trail said:


> Would ya mind contacting me too?! I dont mind a hike of anykind...and I make a good pack mule


I hope they make you stomp through 18" of snow to a pothole a mile back, only to realize it's nothing but mud...

Just saying:evil:.

PS. That sure is a nice pike you speared in your avatar. Whomever guided you must be a swell fellow:lol:.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Firefighter said:


> The Straits lakes can produce great panfish and pike. I'm sure you'll be on them in no time!
> 
> It's great to hear of a fellow spearer as well. Make sure you post pics!!!
> 
> ...


Boy, I wish I woulda seen this post before I piped up in your spearing post!!

P.S. Are you still whinning about that LITTLE hike we did?...I carried you all the way back after spuding all your holes:evil:


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

I spear wolverine lake often but I'm gonna hit middle straits hard this year

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

And firefighter I read your spearing posts this past winter we should get together this winter and throw some steel 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

BrikTan said:


> And firefighter I read your spearing posts this past winter we should get together this winter and throw some steel
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
I'm game for sure!


----------

